# Need some carp



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

I need to go out and get a few carp this week. Does anyone have any recommendations for where to get a few? I have a bow, a boat, a rod, and a spear. 

I know an old honey hole from college but it's been 10 years since I hit it so I don't know if it's going to be productive.

Northern Utah, if possible.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Dodger said:


> I need to go out and get a few carp this week. Does anyone have any recommendations for where to get a few? I have a bow, a boat, a rod, and a spear.
> 
> I know an old honey hole from college but it's been 10 years since I hit it so I don't know if it's going to be productive.
> 
> Northern Utah, if possible.


Utah lake


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I'll drive by the fields of cutler tonight- if any (which I doubt) are flooded- I suggest a 7 iron - possibly a 5 if you need a tinch more length.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

LostLouisianian said:


> Utah lake


Anything more specific than UL? Obviously I don't want anyone to post their secret spots for carp, if anyone has secret spots for carp.

And no golf clubs packfish. Although I do have a pretty nice gaff hook. ;-)


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2010)

Any of the bays at Pineview on the east side.
Weber River along the bike trail through Riverdale.
21st Street pond
Walk the dikes at Willard


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Dodger said:


> Anything more specific than UL? Obviously I don't want anyone to post their secret spots for carp, if anyone has secret spots for carp.
> 
> And no golf clubs packfish. Although I do have a pretty nice gaff hook. ;-)


There isn't a secrete spot in utah lake this time of year. There everywhere!


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

I always see some decent carp at Decker Lake in West Valley.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

how far northern Utah, and how many carp you looking for? I think I know a random pond that has quite a few


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Dodger said:


> I need to go out and get a few carp this week. Does anyone have any recommendations for where to get a few? I have a bow, a boat, a rod, and a spear.
> 
> I know an old honey hole from college but it's been 10 years since I hit it so I don't know if it's going to be productive.
> 
> Northern Utah, if possible.


I know a spot in Wyoming, you can get about 20-40 in the next week - before the ponds dry up leaving the birds to the remains.

Also, the Willard Spur would be a good place to bow fish on a boat.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm in SLC but I can travel if there are some easy carp to find.

I need as many as I can get. 50-100, depending on size.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> I know a spot in Wyoming, you can get about 20-40 in the next week - before the ponds dry up leaving the birds to the remains.
> 
> Also, the Willard Spur would be a good place to bow fish on a boat.


How far into Wyoming?


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Blacks Fork River by Flaming Gorge, So about 3 hours from SLC.

50-100 would be quite a chore. Some of the ones are around 20 lbs, in this little spot.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Just curious, but why do you need so many? are you fertilizing a garden or something?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Gee LeDouche said:


> Just curious, but why do you need so many? are you fertilizing a garden or something?


Years ago I worked at a custom cutting shop(beef,pork,wild game ,etc.)We cut frozen cod and halibut(whole fish)for a fish company.Well I took a bunch of the bone dust(collects in the saw) and put on my roses.2 days later I had every cat and whatever in the neighbor hood in my yard,and I buried the stuff 6 inches deep.Was not a pretty site.-O,-


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

100+ is a heck of alot of stinky fish.


-DallanC


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Ya what are you going to do with that many carp dodger.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

I know someone who needs some bear bait for an out of state bear hunting trip.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Dodger said:


> I know someone who needs some bear bait for an out of state bear hunting trip.


I wouldn't use carp. You have to clean up the bear bait site when you're done, plus it's not as good as marshmallows


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Launch from AF Harbor, head east. There's the **** plant just barely east of the harbor, has the creek feeding into the lake. Continue further east and there are a few other creeks feeding into it. They are generally all chuck full of carp.


----------

